# Hoyt Bows



## droptine801 (Sep 26, 2007)

Don't get me wrong Hoyt is a great bow but I am tired of hearing how tuff they are because it was ran over drag behind a 4 wheeler what happens when the next guy does it and it breaks are you going to put that in your ads


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

droptine801 said:


> Don't get me wrong Hoyt is a great bow but I am tired of hearing how tuff they are because it was ran over drag behind a 4 wheeler what happens when the next guy does it and it breaks are you going to put that in your ads


I am going out on a limb on this one but....................I'll bet they don't.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

No they wouldn’t and no other companies would ever advertise a failure of their products either. So until Mathews or one of the others manufactures drags one of theirs behind a wheeler and it survives; they will have to settle for their same old lame ads. :lol: :wink:


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

droptine801 I take it you shoot one of those "other" brands.

I don't know why you are so bothered by this. Hoyt will stand behind what they make, it really is ok to promote the bad things that happen and the good outcome one may experience.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I will add this: when they heard my story and wanted to see my bow, they knew exactly what they were looking for. They looked at the limb pockets and the string grooves. This is where others would fail, and after what I would call tremendous abuse, I still shoot that bow and as of yet have not done anything to make adjustments when I thought I would have to replace a few parts. I do like what Mathews and PSE have done with their technology this year, but I am shooting my Hoyt, love the handle, the draw cycle, the back wall, and the smooth release.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Well im sick of hearing about how Mathews win all of this champinship when it not the bow that winning them it the shooter. I will stay with my Hoyt over all of the other brands.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

anyone know where i can read the story online?


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

http://www.hoyttoughbows.com/

There are several stories on there. I think EPEK's is the second one.


----------



## droptine801 (Sep 26, 2007)

The only thing that bothers me is that when I go to look at Bows the first thing is Hoyt is a tuff bow read this thats fine now if the next guy that does it and there is damage what will Hoyt do back it up or brush him off Hoyt would be my first choice of bow not in my budget I have a Whisper creek smooth draw all the speed I need 290- 298 and very Quit and $400 bucks cheaper Let me know if they do back up stuff like that then maybe they are worth the big bucks


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

droptine801 said:


> The only thing that bothers me is that when I go to look at Bows the first thing is Hoyt is a tuff bow read this thats fine now if the next guy that does it and there is damage what will Hoyt do back it up or brush him off Hoyt would be my first choice of bow not in my budget I have a Whisper creek smooth draw all the speed I need 290- 298 and very Quit and $400 bucks cheaper Let me know if they do back up stuff like that then maybe they are worth the big bucks


I have never heard of an incident in which they didn't back up their products, how about the rest of you Hoyt guys.

You don't always have to get the top of the Hoyt line bow to get the same preformance, look at the lower line of bows with the same cam & limb system and you might find one that works just as good for you. 4 years ago I looked at several Hoyts and all the other brand bows and decided the Hoyt Ultra-Mag shot just as good as the top of line, it was about $350 cheaper.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

droptine801 said:


> The only thing that bothers me is that when I go to look at Bows the first thing is Hoyt is a tuff bow read this thats fine now if the next guy that does it and there is damage what will Hoyt do back it up or brush him off Hoyt would be my first choice of bow not in my budget I have a Whisper creek smooth draw all the speed I need 290- 298 and very Quit and $400 bucks cheaper Let me know if they do back up stuff like that then maybe they are worth the big bucks


I may not be the sharpest brick in the shed, but I got no idea what it is you are trying to convey :?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> droptine801 said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that bothers me is that when I go to look at Bows the first thing is Hoyt is a tuff bow read this thats fine now if the next guy that does it and there is damage what will Hoyt do back it up or brush him off Hoyt would be my first choice of bow not in my budget I have a Whisper creek smooth draw all the speed I need 290- 298 and very Quit and $400 bucks cheaper Let me know if they do back up stuff like that then maybe they are worth the big bucks
> ...


Running this thru my southern language translator :wink:

I believe he is saying that when he shops for bows that Hoyts hypes their tuft bow advertising campaign and he wants to know if they really walk the talk / back up their products, or is it just an advertising boast to sell bows.

Due to budget constraints Hoyt wouldn't be his first choice as he has found a bow in his budget range that meets his needs.

Droptine801 thank you for allowing me to translate this for Tree and reach my 500th post. :mrgreen:


----------

